# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  ►PS99's Workbook◄

## PostScript99

Hi, I'm Duy, a 14 year old lucid dreamer. I started in August, but began recording my dreams in November, which is when I started my LD count. I lucid dream mainly as a manner of escape from the confines of the world, since in real life I'm always locked inside in my room, in my dreams I can be free, and venture anywhere I wish, since distance is irrelevant in dreams. My first Ld was when I was 8, and I had a few before my LDing career began.

Counting since November, I have had 70, if you count total, I'd say around 90 or so.

At first I really didn't care about dream control, but little things like DCs reading my mind when I tried to change a scene and stopping me, trying to summon a friend and ending up summoning a donut shop, doing a pocket summon for coal and ending up with chocolate got on my nerves. I know my subC is very creative, but there are some things I need to do! I tried stabilizing the dream a little more before trying to summon, and I tried it again with coal, but I ended up with a dress that folded up to look like a piece of coal.

Oh, and time dilation, I gotta learn that too. I look forward to joining this class!  ::D:

----------


## dutchraptor

Nice job on the lucids, especially since you're only 14. Man you've got a whole life of lucid dreaming ahead of you  ::D: 

As I said to realdealmagic, dream control really adds a new layer of power to your dreams, basically with proper stabilization you can get your mind to feel comfortable in the dream and with repeated use it should become easier. Just see if you can remember to do the first task on lesson 1 and we'll see how you fare,
Good luck  ::D:

----------


## PostScript99

Yeah, memory is a big problem for me too, I've been stuck in dream loops because of that.





> 1. Walk through a wall



This isn't going to be as easy as I thought. That has always been one thing I haven't ever don, despite several attempts. The others seem better, though.

----------


## PostScript99

You didn't think I'd forgotten about this thread, did you?  :wink2: 

Completed Week 4 Task I by making a rock throw itself against a tree without TK.

----------


## Sensei

Hey PS99! Keep up the LDs, sorry no answer. I was away for a while.  :smiley:  Did you feel like doing the task helped you a lot? Keeping the right mindset during the task will help a lot! Keep attempting those tasks and be as creative as you wish with them.

----------


## PostScript99

Actually, I had to change my mindset in order to accomplish the task. I had to remember that it was not real, and that everything unreal was easily manipulated, and completed the task with little difficulty. I did make me feel more confident about my dream control skills.

----------

